# Headlamp in traffic (bicycling)



## D6859 (Jan 8, 2015)

Since the beginning of this year change in regulations allow Finnish bicyclists to wear a headlamp instead of using a light attached to the bicycle. What do you think are the pros and cons of using a hedlamp while riding a bike in traffic?

Pros:
+ the headlamp illuminates the place you're looking at so you don't have to turn your bike first to see that turn you took was a dead end
+ you don't have to buy separate bike light (or a holder for your flashlight). Most people have some kind of headlamp, I think. 
+ also, as you don't want to spend money ''just for the bike light'' most bike lights are bad in the quality in that price range. Now you could invest in buying a good headlamp instead of buying a new bike light every fall since the previous has broken or lost
+ no things to remove from your bike when locking it. You can wear the headlamp before and after the ride
+ helps you to (un)lock the bike in the dark by leaving both of your hands free
+ when crossing a street you usually watch left and right so while wearing a headlamp the car drivers are more likely to notice you
+ people who have been wearing a headlamp anyway aren't breaking the law anymore (and won't get fined for it)
+ headlamps don't usually have those annoying blinky modes that still aren't allowed in traffic
+ possibility to signal by nodding your head to get drivers' attention
+ if you get a flat tire or mechanical issue, having a light on your head makes it much easier to make repairs

Cons: 
- car drivers (and other traffic) may have problems to decide which way you're riding at and which way you're looking at
- the light may not be seen in car's mirrors when you're close to the car
- most headlamps are quite floody whereas a bike light should be quite throwy (or with a tight beam) and
- as you're turning your head a bright headlamp (and/or too floody) is more likely to blind others than a light attached to your waist level 
- you have almost no contrast for small debris and potholes since the light path casts no shadows

Even though I've found more pros than cons, I'll still stick to using my flashlight attached to my bike. Mostly I'm worried about other road users getting blinded if I try to use same output level on my headlamp as I use in my flashlight when riding. Anything I haven't considered? I can keep updating the list if there's something you'd like to add.


----------



## Charles L. (Jan 8, 2015)

I've never ridden on the road with a headlamp, as most of my riding is on mtb trails. I probably want a floodier light than you would.

Your list seems about right to me. I wonder if something like the Petzl reactive lighting technology would minimize your potential to blind others? It reacts pretty quickly -- just not sure it would always react in the manner you desire. My Tikka RXP usually projects a combination flood/spot when I have it on one of its reactive settings.


----------



## Brunberg (Jan 8, 2015)

I have been using headlamp for four years now, ignoring Finnish law(shame on me). It's much better option than normal handlebar mounted light, just the looking direction thing wins it for the headlamp. I also had bad experience with Ultrafire WF-501 lamp handlebar mounted, it did not like the vibration that came from driving on snowy roads, constant flickering and mode changing(bad quality lamp, I know). Also I don't have to fix the light two times A day to my bike when using headlamps, maybe I haven't just discovered the perfect handlebar mount?


----------



## Tjin (Jan 9, 2015)

D6859 said:


> Since the beginning of this year change in regulations allow Finnish bicyclists to wear a headlamp instead of using a light attached to the bicycle. What do you think are the pros and cons of using a hedlamp while riding a bike in traffic?
> 
> Pros:
> - the headlamp illuminates the place you're looking at so you don't have to turn your bike first to see that turn you took was a dead end
> ...



You could have placed blinding people in the list of cons, instead of seperate. Anyways, headlights are fine when there is no traffic (MTB trails).

Many handle bar mounted lights, not made for this purpose will also blind other road users. 

I think the main question, would be what purpose do you have for the light? To see or to be seen.
- To see, a light with a reflector and proper beam is needed.
- To be seen a light which has a very wide angle of light projection which is not blinding. (diffuser of some sort). Lots of (cheap) bike lights have very small degree of projection and little spill around it.


----------



## D6859 (Jan 9, 2015)

Tjin said:


> I think the main question, would be what purpose do you have for the light? To see or to be seen.
> - To see, a light with a reflector and proper beam is needed.
> - To be seen a light which has a very wide angle of light projection which is not blinding. (diffuser of some sort). Lots of (cheap) bike lights have very small degree of projection and little spill around it.



Indeed, that's why I use my flashlight to see. Usually there's no need for that in the city and I can use lower output modes tobe seen. Now that I was borrowing a bike, I used my headlamp to be seen. I think the idea of the law is that you are seen regardless which light source you are using.


----------



## subwoofer (Jan 9, 2015)

I use both a bar mounted light and a helmet mounted light, and find the combination works really well. I suspect drivers will better recognise a bicycle, based on a bar-mounted light. Bar mounted lights are also at the correct level for being seen in a wing mirror as you get closer to the car. Maybe they would mistake a head-mounted light for a walker and not expect them to move so quickly, or lose sight of you in their mirrors once you get closer.

For road riding, a really important factor is being able to reduce the output to prevent glare. There is a real difference between a light to 'be seen' and a light to 'see by'. To 'be seen' does not require trail blazing outputs, so as long as you reduce output when in traffic, I don't see any issue using a headlamp in traffic, but would always prefer to have a bar mounted light as well.

In your PROs, I would also add, that when locking the bike and leaving it, if the light is only on your helmet, there is one or two (if your light has a separate battery pack) fewer things to remove from the bike.


----------



## D6859 (Jan 9, 2015)

subwoofer said:


> In your PROs, I would also add, that when locking the bike and leaving it, if the light is only on your helmet, there is one or two (if your light has a separate battery pack) fewer things to remove from the bike.



Good point. I also noticed it saves you a little time when you can put the headlamp on/off your head while walking to/from bike or just keep wearing it. Ok, it's only a few seconds but repeat it 50 times a week (I don't dare to leavy flashlight on my bike even when just doing a quick stop at shop).

Also, headlamp helps you to (un)lock your bike in the dark as it leaves both of your hands free.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Jan 9, 2015)

+1 on what subwoofer has put. I ride with a front light on the bars, rear light on the frame and a flashing head light and rear light on my helmet, if I'm in busy traffic, a blinking light 6ft off the ground is more likely to be seen over car roofs etc. It's just a 3*5mm AAA powered unit that's ziptied on, works well though (Alpkit Indigo, if anyone's interested).


----------



## Stefano (Jan 9, 2015)

I am comfortable with my Zebralight H600 his neck.
It moves a little when I pass on the holes in the ground, but the vision is comfortable.

(Translate with Google)


----------



## D6859 (Jan 9, 2015)

Actually the addition to the law doesn't require one to use either headlamp or handbar light but says that the light can be replaced by one attached to the bicyclist. So wearing headlamp around the neck is ok too.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 9, 2015)

Buy a proper bike light designed for the job instead of a torch,you will get longer run times and will find it easier for dim and dip even with gloves.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 9, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> Buy a proper bike light designed for the job instead of a torch,you will get longer run times and will find it easier for dim and dip even with gloves.



That's why I bought the Fenix BC30. Used a E25 first, but was way to intense and had no useful spill at all.


----------



## D6859 (Jan 9, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> Buy a proper bike light designed for the job instead of a torch,you will get longer run times and will find it easier for dim and dip even with gloves.



But why would you buy a light which you can use only when bicycling?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 9, 2015)

D6859 said:


> But why would you buy a light which you can use only when bicycling?



Because you buy a light for a specific purpose. Every light is designed for a specific purpose. Of course you could you them for other things, but they may not work 100% perfect for that use.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 9, 2015)

D6859 said:


> But why would you buy a light which you can use only when bicycling?



Do I really need to answer that,tell you what buy a torch and stick it on your handlebars and wave to the motorists who give you the 2 finger salute.:shakehead


----------



## D6859 (Jan 9, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Because you buy a light for a specific purpose. Every light is designed for a specific purpose. Of course you could you them for other things, but they may not work 100% perfect for that use.



Well, that's too obvious for most of us at CPF, not for all the bicyclists.


----------



## D6859 (Jan 9, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> Do I really need to answer that,tell you what buy a torch and stick it on your handlebars and wave to the motorists who give you the 2 finger salute.:shakehead



Sorry, I think I tried to use sarcasm back there. I'm not sure if you've read my reasoning but I've actually bought a flashlight (Thrunite TN12) which I've used nearly a year now. During this time I've never seen a motorist salute me with 2 fingers (and in fact if they were annoyed it'd be 1 finger 'salute' in Finland) most likely due to the fact that they've been so shocked by the light


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 10, 2015)

And if I got the one finger salute I would be turning around and having a word in your ear lol.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Jan 10, 2015)

D6859 said:


> But why would you buy a light which you can use only when bicycling?



Because that's what the marketing companies want you to do. Spend more money. 

If a normal light on the bars works, then don't change it. Most decent bike specific lights are for off-road use and almost identical to any normal flashlight anyway.

If I had a £1 for every near miss I've had, I'd be able to afford a top of the range bike specific light.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 10, 2015)

gravelmonkey said:


> Because that's what the marketing companies want you to do. Spend more money.
> 
> If a normal light on the bars works, then don't change it. Most decent bike specific lights are for off-road use and almost identical to any normal flashlight anyway.
> 
> If I had a £1 for every near miss I've had, I'd be able to afford a top of the range bike specific light.



I really have to disagree,if you are just the average Joe Punter and just want a light fine a torch can be strapped to your steering bars.When I was training hard for road race cycling (20 miles a night) I needed a proper fit for purpose dedicated cycle lamp for which I paid £350 for.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Jan 10, 2015)

That's exactly my point, if a normal light works, then you don't need anything fancy or expensive.

If I pull up Chain Reaction Cycles front lights selection, most are 'normal' beams, ie, not cut-off.


----------



## D6859 (Jan 15, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> I really have to disagree,if you are just the average Joe Punter and just want a light fine a torch can be strapped to your steering bars.When I was training hard for road race cycling (20 miles a night) I needed a proper fit for purpose dedicated cycle lamp for which I paid £350 for.



I think the difference is that the avarage Kalle Virtanen is not riding his bike 20 miles a night but is required by the law to use sime kind of light source when riding to the shop just before 9 pm when they stop selling beer. My point is that he's not going to buy a separate light for the bike if he can use his headlamp or just ignore the law. So the question is what are the drawbacks of using the headlamp or is it actually better than a torch strapped to your steering bar?

In the other news, I got an Armytek Partner A1 which I've now used as my bikelight. I like the wider hotspot and dimmer spill compared to TN12 and that I can use lithium primaries when it is so freezing NiMHs or Li-ions won't work. Also changing the two modes is done by pressing the tailswitch which is easier especially with gloves on. I also tested Armytek Wizard Pro in combination with the light this evening, but riding in the city I didn't notice any advantage.


----------



## tandem (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm a distance rider myself and prefer a bike-mounted light always be on the bike. I do ride with a headlamp occasionally but usually only when leading group rides and it's a be-seen light not a light-up-the-city light.

What I like about the last bike light I recently bought for my wife (year round commuter) is the night-time pulsing mode. Cygo-lite calls their implementation of this feature "SteadyPulse" - rather than pulsing from 0 output to some value like so many lights do, the light is putting out a few hundred lumen and pulses UP from there, so you always have illumination on the road. The TIR optic in the light also shapes it appropriately for riding and helps avoid blinding oncoming drivers.

None of the flashlights I own have a pulsing mode that I would consider using at night so for that reason alone they are less suitable.

My wife's ride to and from work takes her through urban-lit areas as well as a long stretch of industrial space that is less well lit and a little rough to ride on, plus one horrible bridge. She really needed a lighting upgrade. 

Sure, I've mounted SureFires and Malkoffs and Fenix lights to my road bike and sure I probably will again (I carry a rubber + velcro mount in my seat bag for emergency use) but this latest purpose-built light to me looks to be superior. Now if only I could steal it from my wife... nah, she needs it more than I do.

Hey, this is CPF. Buy both.


----------



## wordwalker3 (Feb 9, 2015)

Years ago I would ride my bicycle to and from work 3 days a week. I worked a 12 hour day shift at a hospital so it was dark when I left and dark when I returned. I had a night rider halogen headlamp on BOTH the bicycle and my helmet. I found two issues with the helmet light. 1. Blinding the drivers of oncoming cars was not in my best interest! 2. Both lights attracted insects, the ones attracted by the helmet mounted light ended up in my face or mouth! I fashioned a momentary on switch which I could run down the inside of my jacket sleeve and insert into my glove. It was made from two prices of steel tape from a broken tape measure. I soldered a wire to each one and mounted one atop the other with double sided foam tape. The tape had a hole in the center, and the paint was sanded off in these areas. when I would press my finger against something(even my thumb) it would cause the steel tape to flex and then make contact as long as I maintained pressure. I loved it! No more bugs in the face and extra light was at my finger tips. I also had a micro toggle switch to toggle between momentary on and constant on if I needed to. Not used often but nice when I wanted it. I hope this helps and gives you some ideas.


----------



## florinache (Feb 10, 2015)

Riding every day/evening I use 2 lights permanently mountend on my bike, diy xm-l 500-600lm each, one has a 25-30m beam and is pretty blinding for the drivers if I point it to have the deepest beam, one is for backup and flashing (35degrees angle). In the city I use them mostly on medium position, 250-300lm. I carry the headlamp (modified to 18650 Fenix HP-11) only when I'm riding on forest trails, as a "branches heads up"  

I noticed that the headlamp is more confusing for the drivers than the blinding beam of the bike lamps, especially when the diffuser is off. Probably a smaller headlamp, would be better, but just for being noticed.


----------



## wordwalker3 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello again. I see a headlamp, especially if it can be in a momentary on type of mode, as a valuable addition to a light mounted on the bike itself, not so much as a replacement for it. On one of my rides home after dark, before I had the headlamp, I came up of what was apparently a deer bedded down near the shoulder of the road. It was a wooded area with no ambient light at all. If your light went out, you couldn't even see the front tire much less the road. Just as I passed the deer I must have startled it because it jumped up and ran, parallel to me for a bit before it trailed off into the woods. At least that is the best I can surmise because I could not see it, but I could tell it was something large, not a dog, and it sounded like a deer running. If I had a helmet light at the time I could have seen it, and it might not have scared me quite as much. It was soon after that when I added the helmet light. In that kind of lighting if you only had a helmet light and were to look away from the road, nothing in front of you would be illuminated for you to see in your peripheral vision while looking at something else, which could prove disastrous. I would get both. They do different jobs.


----------



## WhizzBang (Feb 25, 2015)

subwoofer said:


> I use both a bar mounted light and a helmet mounted light, and find the combination works really well. I suspect drivers will better recognise a bicycle, based on a bar-mounted light. Bar mounted lights are also at the correct level for being seen in a wing mirror as you get closer to the car. Maybe they would mistake a head-mounted light for a walker and not expect them to move so quickly, or lose sight of you in their mirrors once you get closer.
> 
> For road riding, a really important factor is being able to reduce the output to prevent glare. There is a real difference between a light to 'be seen' and a light to 'see by'. To 'be seen' does not require trail blazing outputs, so as long as you reduce output when in traffic, I don't see any issue using a headlamp in traffic, but would always prefer to have a bar mounted light as well.
> 
> In your PROs, I would also add, that when locking the bike and leaving it, if the light is only on your helmet, there is one or two (if your light has a separate battery pack) fewer things to remove from the bike.




like subwoofer said a mixture is probably best. when I'm on my bike (in UK) I use a bar mounted on country lanes for more power but a headlamp in traffic. it seems to work well. Especially when the you are looking for a sidestreet which isn't lit up. Make sure you get a decent headlamp and have a bar mounted red light at the back to still let drivers know where you are.

Hope this helps. Whizz.


----------



## WhizzBang (Feb 25, 2015)

Also just to point out.
if you cycle in the rain a waterproof headlamp can be very useful. 
I have made that mistake a few times.


----------



## D6859 (Feb 26, 2015)

WhizzBang said:


> like subwoofer said a mixture is probably best. when I'm on my bike (in UK) I use a bar mounted on country lanes for more power but a headlamp in traffic. it seems to work well. Especially when the you are looking for a sidestreet which isn't lit up. Make sure you get a decent headlamp and have a bar mounted red light at the back to still let drivers know where you are.
> 
> Hope this helps. Whizz.



I have bar mounted red reflector (required by the law) at the back. I haven't felt the need to use red light as an addition yet. I think the older version of Olight H15 (without the diffuser) would have made quite a good headlamp for cycling as it had the red light in the battery pack. Also switching on and off with hand gesture might be easier than trying to find the button (though it would mean losing your vision when your hand is is on the way). Unfortunately, I broke it twice and I got H15S as a replacement. No more red light in battery back, but it has been improved otherwise. 



WhizzBang said:


> Also just to point out.
> if you cycle in the rain a waterproof headlamp can be very useful.
> I have made that mistake a few times.



All my headlamps are at least IPX6, thank for warning  

I'm now using Olight M22 Warrior bar mounted. It is much easier to attach than Partner or TN12 and it has a tight hotspot. Good for "to be seen" on lowest level. If I need more light I just double click the tailbutton and ta-daa 900 lm! That is enough for whole street to be lit.


----------



## SpencerF (Feb 28, 2015)

Personally I always use both a bike mounted (actually two) and a helmet/headlamp. I use an old PrincetonTek headlamp because it has great throw and was much cheaper than mtn bike style headlamps of that generation.

One additional pro: in my area approaching cars see my lights and turn on their high beams, apparently to better see me. This makes it impossible for me to see the road. But if I dip & raise my head the "flash" always gets the message across and they revert to low beams.

One additional con: you have almost no contrast for small debris and potholes since the light path casts no shadows. Bar mounted lights suffer from this a bit as well. I mount one light on the fork; this is common among brevet riders as this makes such objects much more visible due to the shadows they cast.


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Mar 4, 2015)

I do a whole lot of night riding on both trails and road. I found out early on that it's a must to run two lights and run one bars and one helmet or head. One big reason for using more than one light is that if one goes out you have another running so you aren't riding blindly into the dark. A bar light can't always shine where your head is pointed so a helmet light or headlamp is a must. At the same time having only a helmet light flattens out terrain, as the light source is above your eyes so if you want the best of both worlds use both. All of my bar lights are also helmet lights and also headlamps. They all include a mount for handlebars, a helmet mount, and also a head strap so they can be used for different applications. Biking, hiking or general use around the house.

I chose lights that have external switches so that the switch can be mounted directly next to my grip where I can reach it with my thumb and change mode without taking my hand off the grip. Right now for a helmet light I use a Gloworm X2 light that also has an external switch. This makes it easier to change modes as the switch is mounted on the side of the helmet above my ear so my hand reaches it naturally without fiddling around for a switch. 

If I could only use one light it would be a helmet, but there's no reason not to choose both. It's also a real plus if you get a flat tire or mechanical issue, having a light on your head makes it much easier to make repairs. For mountain biking I'm running typically about 3,000 lumens total, but usually can run lower settings on those lights as needed. For road I use the same lights , but usually a bit lower output and less helmet light usage. I've also used the helmet light to gain drivers attention when they aren't paying attention. 

On the road good rear lights are as important as front lights. I use two lights there too so that I'm both more visible and for redundancy in case one goes out. I mount one on the seat post and one on my pack. Running one flashing and one solid.


----------

